# Doe with UTI



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

What meds would you use on a UTI caused by a CIDR. She has had this UTI for about a month, they have treated her but it is not working.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

A CIDR is placed in the vagina, not in the uterus, so although the fact that she started cycling after the CIDR was taken out may have revealed the Uterine Infection, it could not have caused it. A vaginal infection/irritation? Yes, possibly. What is it they see that makes them think it's a Uterine Infection?

I have flushed a doe' uterus with a sterilized water/iodine solution right after a rough kidding with very good results, but I don't know if you would be able to pull that off after this has been lingering so long. 

What have they treated her with and does she have a fever? Is she milking? Antibiotics would work, but you'd have to dump the milk. First make sure what exactly you are dealing with, I hope the vet can help with this.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Urinary Tract Infection? 

Or do you mean uterine?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You use a sulfa (just like in women).


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I am not sure what they used on her, I will ask what they have done and post it. All I know is that she has a urninary tract infection for the last month. She is a Boer doe so not milking, no fever so far.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, found out that she used gentamicin shots. 4cc for five or six days. The doe squats to pee and either nothing comes out or very little and the hair on her backside is red.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Does she have an accurate temperature reading? Is the doe still eating ?

When she urinates is it red at the start or red all the while?
Can she collect a sample to test for blood cells in the urine?

IF she has an infection she will have an elevated temperature above 102.
So you need to know...
Does the animal have an elevated temperature?
An INFECTION for a month will put most goats off feed and secondary issues will being to pile up and they will be dead.
Red urine does not indicate an infection. It can be caused by liver flukes- it can be copper toxicity- plant materials-and actual blood or blood breakdown products.

Please find out if the goat actually has an infection. 
UTI will be accompanied by pain on urination and discomfort while trying to lay down and white blood cell excretion making cloudy urine and will also result in elevated temp.
I think you need a bit more in the way of diagnostics here and the diet is something to be considered as well which has not been mentioned.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It sounds like blockage from calculi if she isn't urinating but she couldn't survive that for a month.
If the red is from fresh blood it can be from the wounds of calculi but you would have to catch a urine sample and look at it and see if sediment drops out and what color the sediment is. 
Not urinating is more like kidney failure. How old is this animal?
Really not enough info to know what is wrong.
Do you know if they used CIDR because she would not settle?


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

The CIDR is because she was going to be a recip doe, she eats and acts normal except for this issue.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

More info is needed. 

Regarding the "red". She didn't say she's peeing "red". She said "the hair on her backside is red". So what does this mean? Is it the hair that may come into contact with the urine? I know my does' urine doesn't come into contact with their hair (usually). Or is it red due to lack of copper (meaning whole backside hair discolored)?


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I am gathering more info and she is going to retake the does temp today. As soon as I can I will try to answer your questions.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This is why we don't do second hand diagnosis...Jennifer can you just get her to join? Vicki


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I would love for her to join but she is an older lady and not computer savvy at all. I help her with just about anything computer related. I have talked her into taking the doe to the vet and she has an appointment this afternoon.

I do appreciate everyone trying to help.


----------

